
The fight between Roam and Notion has begun - grimzucchini
https://threader.app/thread/1306722418786881536
======
d3nj4l
This is extremely petty for Roam. Notion isn't Roam, and Roam isn't Notion,
and this attempt at making them rivals seems more like resentment.

